# K 27 autumn smoke



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Akb638qssN8


Last run before the 1rst snow fall (3 inches at the bench on top of 1 inch leafes)


Manfred


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice smoke, is that the original smoke unit?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope... either a Massoth, or perhaps Manfred's experiment with the Harbor Models unit that we discussed some time ago. 

Since it's not puffing, my money's on the HM unit. 

Greg


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg is right,its aHarbor Model smoke unit cut in two to fit Bmann boiler! 

Its not puffing yet ,...... 

Manfred


----------

